
Thousands Violate SF Housing Laws Using Airbnb, Few Face Penalties - kspaans
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Bay-Legal-Thousands-violate-SF-housing-laws-few-face-penalties-380218621.html
======
sna1l
> Since February of last year, 1,281 other hosts have also registered with the
> city. However, that number is a far reach from the 7,046 hosts that Airbnb
> acknowledges are listing more than 9,000 properties in San Francisco. That
> means at least 82 percent of hosts are breaking the law.

I agree that Airbnb hosts not following regulations are probably contributing
to the supply crisis. But 9000 properties? Isn't SF in need of 10s of
thousands of units if not even more than that to match demand?

I think SF's ineptitude around permits, zoning, and the "not in my backyard"
mentality is a way bigger issue.

------
fasteddie
I'm conflicted on the SF AirBnB issues because on one end I'm part of the "any
more housing is good housing" crowd but at the same time I'd like AirBnB to
succeed (as a user when I travel from SF) and I'm afraid of downstream
consequences of heavy regulations in its host city.

I've more or less accepted I'm a hypocrite on the issue, or at least selfish
on it.

~~~
ncr100
What percent do you estimate of AirBnB landlords would withdraw from AirBnB if
they were further encouraged by AirBnB to abide by the law?

------
brbsix
If SF is going to be a NIMBY city, actively discouraging new development,
violating property rights, and banning short-term rentals in a manner akin to
some sort of socialist state, I guess that's just the shit we're used to here.
But to restrict supply, implement all sorts of price controls, and then engage
in this sort of selective (or nonexistent) enforcement feels so utterly
corrupt. Though I suppose expecting any sort of consistency on the matter is
asking too much.

------
camel_gopher
I registered with the office of short term rental close to six months ago.
Still haven't heard back from them. Ditto for a few other people I know.

